# Running for District Position



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Aug 20, 2011)

Brothers,


I have went through the proper channels to place my name in the running for South Carolina Jurisdiction (PHA) District I Senior Deacon. In the South Carolina Jurisdiction there are 11 districts. I am unsure of how the entire process works as this is the first time I have ran for a district position. One thing is certain I look to bring a attentive ear and a keen eye to the position if elected.

I usually visit one lodge a month beside my own. Since I have stopped my progression through the advanced degrees to focus on my blue lodge I am wondering if that will hurt my chances for election. Either way I am ALL IN I will let you know the outcome.

The district meeting in which the vote and election will take place is 3 September 2011 at 9am location Sunlight Lodge #221 PHA Walterboro, South Carolina.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 20, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## choppersteve03 (Aug 20, 2011)

Iam working on getting my blue house in order too brother,its more rewarding to me,than any rite,right now. Congratulations on running for office,good luck  and keep us posted on the outcome.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 21, 2011)

Good luck, wish you the best.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 21, 2011)

Good luck Brother!!

Do you not have to be a Past Master in order to serve as District Deputy?


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Aug 21, 2011)

Bro. Stewart said:


> Good luck Brother!!
> 
> Do you not have to be a Past Master in order to serve as District Deputy?



Yes you do. At the current progression you and I will serve in the east at the same time.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 22, 2011)

Bro.BruceBenjamin said:


> Yes you do. At the current progression you and I will serve in the east at the same time.



Awesome!!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Sep 6, 2011)

Brothers the meeting didn't go as I expected. All district positions were open except D.D.G.M. I fully expected them to take nominations for the positions but they did not. All of the officers were kept from previous year. This creates a conflict as the district SW is running for GJW. You cannot hold both offices at the same time. My question to them has always been you have people in district positions that you never see unless the GM is coming shouldn't be that way.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Brother. I truly hope that you get your shot at it. I have faith that it will work out for you in the end.


----------



## Huw (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi Bruce.

Different strokes for different folks.

In UGLE, our system is very different from what is usual in the US.  Here, most positions are appointed rather than elected.  In particular, our Provinces (equivalent to your Districts) are almost entirely appointative (except for the Treasurer, who is elected).  The Provincial Grand Master (equivalent to your DDGM) chooses his own team:  of course he's expected to consult and he'll normally invite nominations from the Lodges, but the actual decision is his alone.

It sounds like your District has on this occasion ended up doing it more like our way, even though that's not normally your way!

T & F,

Huw


----------



## Bill Lins (Sep 6, 2011)

Our system is even more different. We have only 2 positions, District Deputy Grand Master (who must be a Past Master) and District Instructor (who must hold an "A" certificate & is nominated by the members of the Committee on Work), both of whom are appointed by the incoming Grand Master. We used to also have District Masonic Relations Officers & District Education Officers, but those positions were eliminated some years back.


----------



## Huw (Sep 6, 2011)

There's some sense to that, Bill.  I've often thought that our Provinces over here are rather top-heavy, and likewise Districts in those US and other GLs which have a full team at local level rather than just a couple of guys.  Historically it may have been more relevant, when the GL office might be several days' ride away, but since the telephone was invented it's been much easier to contact a GL for advice!

T & F,

Huw


----------



## jwhoff (Sep 6, 2011)

Next time brother.  Next time.


----------



## RockBender (Oct 31, 2011)

Good Luck Frat


----------



## Ashlar (Nov 3, 2011)

DDGM only here in Ky . DDGM has to be a PM and is appointed by incoming Grand Master . I already received the nod and will be appointed and installed as DDGM next Oct .


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 3, 2011)

Congratulations, Bro. Ashlar!


----------



## jwhoff (Nov 3, 2011)

Congratulations are indeed in order.  Great honor Brother Ashlar.


----------



## Ashlar (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you brothers  . I am looking forward to it .


----------



## RockBender (Nov 4, 2011)

Congrads Bro Ashlar!


----------

